# shell rot, scutes falling off, skin on back of neck detaching.



## helpmeplease! (Jan 18, 2014)

Hey! I need help asap! I have a 5 year old sulcata tortise, a small guy, about 6 pounds.
About two weeks ago maybe 3 we noticed on his leg that he had torn off some scales which showed underneath a pink kind of flesh, as the weeks pprogressed more scales began to fall off.
And along side that we had maybe thought he had gotten an respiratory infection with the way he had been acting and the way he had been breathing and snot had been running slighty from his nose.
We attempted to heal him up, only noticing that a week into it, it was and had been getting much worse. Behind his head the skin had been peeling from his shell.
A foul odor had been coming from the gapping now whole, we looked further to then see his shell had a clear like goo leaking from the crack, we pushed a bit on it, and more had came out!!! His scute was even starting to peel away! It was terrible. Shell rot/:
So we took him asap to the vet who didn't know much about tortoises but it was all we had, and he gave us 5 days of anti botics, and fluids to give him cause of dehydration. And some silver siodine for his wounds.
It has been now over a week since the vist and past the 5 day anti botics and I'm sad to say it doesn't seem to be lookin much better.
Were I had seen his shell rot, the scutes are falling off.
His gaping whole is now 3 inches in length across the back of shell where the skin is attached. 
What the heck should I do!!!!!!! Help please 
We have him under UVB and with a heat pad and I am keeping him as clean as possible.


----------



## wellington (Jan 18, 2014)

If you can post pics. I would seek out a knowledgeable chelonian or reptile vet or at least take him back to the one that already seen him.


----------



## mike taylor (Jan 18, 2014)

You need a reptile vey asap . Please post pictures .


----------



## helpmeplease! (Jan 18, 2014)

The wound is darker but cause of the ointment its a bit white.
There ia tho flesh exposed


These are his missing scutes


These are his lil legs were his scales have fallin off n idk healed?!??!


----------



## wellington (Jan 18, 2014)

Hopefully more experienced will see this and post. However, I just don't think there is anything they would be able too help with. It looks pretty bad too me. I'm not knowledgeable with tort illnesses, but I would get him to a reptile vet ASAP.


----------



## T33's Torts (Jan 18, 2014)

Ummm..... Reptile vet ASAP


Looks like he was attacked by something.


----------



## bouaboua (Jan 18, 2014)

This forum have Reptile Vet listed all over US. you should able to find one near where you live.


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Jan 18, 2014)

Septicaemic cutaneous disease


The pungent odor leads me to believe it could be wet shell rot.. Have vet check for pseudomonas bacteria..


Treatment.. Clean and sterilize cage. Using a soft toothbrush or nail brush gently clean the turtle shell with a mild soap or 5 percent solution of nolvasan[REGISTERED SIGN].. Be careful not to get the solution in the turtles eyes. Use circular motions cleaning off any dirt or debris. Pat the turtle dry.. 
Gently remove any infected areas so you can treat the areas beneath it. Large or deep necrotic areas will need to be treated by your veterinarian... This is called debridement and will require an analgesic..


Betadine will slow the healing process by preventing new growth of cells over the affected area. Nolvasan diluted ten parts water or miconazole cream is better..
Swab areas with cotton ball or swab dampened with the solution or cream. Re apply often letting the application dry before applying the next. Apply the silvadane between treatments... 
While turtle is being treated you must dry dock.. Air is the enemy of shell rot pathogens.... Use a Rubbermaid tub in a dark quiet room with a towel draped over the top for added security if the turtle is stress you may only be able to dry dock for a few hours . By this time Pitts will have loosened and can easily be removed


You are probably going to have to find an experienced tortoise vet and have the infected areas removed and give the proper antibiotics


----------



## helpmeplease! (Jan 18, 2014)

Thank you so much! I will try dry docking him!


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Jan 18, 2014)

Make sure he stays warm.and get rid of all substrate. Throw it away and sanitize everything.
Now wet shell rot is more common in aquatic turtles. But the symptoms fit.. Oh Yvonne where are you


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Jan 18, 2014)

What is kinda dirt are you using for this guy? and what is his diet like? Also how long have his eyes been like that? looks like he cant really see out of them. need some chlorhexidine for animals to clean him up. also some terramycin ointment for his eyes.


----------



## ascott (Jan 19, 2014)

This tort needs immediate intense medical help....the outward infection is only a minor part of the likely horrible things going on down deep....please get this tort to an exotic vet asap...do some leg work and make some calls to your local vets and get that information....also, you can contact rescues in your area...go online and search....

What is the city you live in? Have you checked here on the vet list? perhaps if you offer up your city then some folks here will have that first hand info...?


----------



## mtdavis254817 (Jan 19, 2014)

Did you find an exotic vet?


----------



## Tatergirl09 (Mar 12, 2015)

How is your tort doing?


----------

